# Canyon und Rohloff



## THP (27. Januar 2006)

Was würdet ihr davon halten? 

Ein Canyon mit Rohloff...

Ich könnte mir das gut vorstellen, z.B. ein spectral? Würde eigentlich passen... so schwer wie ein ES, aber mit Rohloff und anderen tourenoptimierten Teilen  

oder z.b. das Torque... da würde es ganz gut passen... schließlich mal für DH/Freeride entwickelt worden das Getriebe...

oder wie wäre es mit einem Alltags/extremtouren HT mit Rohloff?

würdet ihr eins davon kaufen?
was meint Canyon(Staabi) dazu?


----------



## thory (27. Januar 2006)

THP schrieb:
			
		

> Was würdet ihr davon halten?
> 
> Ein Canyon mit Rohloff...
> 
> ...



Also ich fahre ein Rad mit Rohloff -Tourenrad und vollgefedert nun seit über 3 Jahren.
Aufgrund des eingeleiteten Drehmomentes in die Hinterradschwinge durch die Untersetzung, neigt das Rad gerade beim Bergauffahren im 1. Gang zum Schwingen und Schaukeln. Für mein Tourenrad möchte ich hier mal einen Dämpfer probieren, der neben einer abschaltbaren Plattform auch über Lockout verfügt. Habe ich noch nicht gemacht - weiss noch nicht was es bringt. Ich denke nur dass man bei vollgefederten Rädern da sehr sachkundig ans Werk gehen muss. Insofern wäre ich skeptisch die Modelle ES oder Torque  "einfach so" mit Rohloff auszustatten. Für RC und XC kommt es m.E. nach eh nicht in Frage.

Gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schappi (27. Januar 2006)

Ich könnte mir ein Torque mit Rohlofgetriebe sehr gut vorstellen.
Desgleichen ein ES mit Rohloff für AlpenXer.
Es wäre jedoch schön wenn Lutz ein neues Ausfallende für die Rohlofnabe entwerfen würde. Der olle Kettenspanner für die standard Ausfallenden ist nicht so prickelnd
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## DH-Ralli (27. Januar 2006)

Vergleichbar mit einem Lada mit Porsche-Anbauteilen


----------



## aemkei77 (27. Januar 2006)

naja, rohloff mit lada vergleichen ist nicht ganz fair - skoda eher


----------



## KaschmirKönig (27. Januar 2006)

Rohloff und Fully ist so eine Sache, schliesslich muss da die kette mit einem gefederten spanner gespannt werden, das ist optisch nicht der hit. 

Ein schönes Touren HT mit Rohloff um die 1800 Euro dagegen wäre der Hit!


----------



## DH-Ralli (27. Januar 2006)

aemkei77 schrieb:
			
		

> naja, rohloff mit lada vergleichen ist nicht ganz fair - skoda eher



Sorry - und ich meinte auch tatsächlich Skoda.


----------



## schappi (27. Januar 2006)

thory schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich fahre ein Rad mit Rohloff -Tourenrad und vollgefedert nun seit über 3 Jahren.
> Aufgrund des eingeleiteten Drehmomentes in die Hinterradschwinge durch die Untersetzung, neigt das Rad gerade beim Bergauffahren im 1. Gang zum Schwingen und Schaukeln. Für mein Tourenrad möchte ich hier mal einen Dämpfer probieren, der neben einer abschaltbaren Plattform auch über Lockout verfügt. Habe ich noch nicht gemacht - weiss noch nicht was es bringt. Ich denke nur dass man bei vollgefederten Rädern da sehr sachkundig ans Werk gehen muss. Insofern wäre ich skeptisch die Modelle ES oder Torque  "einfach so" mit Rohloff auszustatten. Für RC und XC kommt es m.E. nach eh nicht in Frage.
> 
> Gruss



An welchem Rad hast du die Schwingungsprobleme?

Das ist das erste Mal das ich von so etwas höre.
Ich glaube  aber, das wenn Lutz mit seinem Sachverstand sich der Sache annehmen würde, dass da etwas gutes rauskommen würde,
Ich fände es klasse wenn Canyon das für Rohlof geeignet ist (exzentertretlager und spezielle Ausfallenden) bringen würde.
Letztes Jahr hat hier mal jemand sein Canyon mit Rohlofnabe gepostet. Der sagte nichts von Schwingungen.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## thory (27. Januar 2006)

schappi schrieb:
			
		

> An welchem Rad hast du die Schwingungsprobleme?



Müller und riese Delite Grey  - findest Du auf deren HP (ich habe das Modell 2002 mit Luftfederung).

Im ersten Gang steil den Berg hoch wippt das Rad wirklich sehr - wenn man auf www.Kreuzotter.de nachschaut (wurde mir gesagt - ich habe da die Kinematik nicht selbst nachgestellt) würden die einem bis zu 30% Verluste bei einem Eingelenker mit Rohloff Nabe berechnen. 

Gut, Canyon ist kein Eingelenker. Aber es ist mir anschaulich, dass die Nabe ein Drehmoment in den Rahmen einleitet (klar wenn diese untersetzt) und das dieses Drehmoment mit der Kraft des Pedalierens osziliert. Und das führt zu dem beschriebenem Wippen vor allem Bergauf im ersten und ganz besonders -aber nicht nur -  wenn hinten schwere Packtaschen geladen sind. Ich denke das man das mit dem entsprechenden Dämpfer in den Griff bekommen kann. Da ich aber nicht weiß wie, werde ich mir gelegentlich einen Dämpfer zulegen der alle möglichen Einstellungen unterstützt und da etwas experimentieren. 
Und das Delite läuft super - wenn es nicht gerade steil bergauf geht.

Aber das ist Zukunft, denn jetzt muss ich erstmal das Torque 2 bezahlen!

Gruss


----------



## schappi (27. Januar 2006)

was ist denn da für ein Dämpfer drin?

Bei Eingelenkern wirkt ein Platformdämpfer ala Manitou Swinger Wunder.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## thory (27. Januar 2006)

schappi schrieb:
			
		

> was ist denn da für ein Dämpfer drin?
> 
> Bei Eingelenkern wirkt ein Platformdämpfer ala Manitou Swinger Wunder.
> Gruß
> Schappi



da ist ein RS Dämpfer ohne Plattform drinnen. Manitou Swinger 3 way hatte ich mal kurzzeitig drinnen, konnte aber das SPV Ventil nur im ausgebauten Zustand aufpumpen Deshalb ist jetzt wieder der original RS drinnen.

Ich kenne ein Delite yellow mit dem Radium R - das wirkt hervorragend. Aber das hat auch keine Rohloff Schaltung.

Gruss
Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## punkrockhamburg (27. Januar 2006)

thory schrieb:
			
		

> [...]
> Aufgrund des eingeleiteten Drehmomentes in die Hinterradschwinge durch die Untersetzung, neigt das Rad gerade
> [...]
> Aber es ist mir anschaulich, dass die Nabe ein Drehmoment in den Rahmen einleitet (klar wenn diese untersetzt) und das dieses Drehmoment mit der Kraft des Pedalierens osziliert.
> [...]



Eins vorweg - ich möchte Deine Meinung nicht grundsätzlich anzweifeln, nur gerne verstehen.

Warum leitet die Nabe ein Moment in den Rahmen ein? Die Nabe stützt sich doch lediglich am Antriebsritzel und am Laufrad ab?

Wenn Sie also ein Moment einleiten würde, dann müsste das doch bei einer Kettenschaltung auch auftreten - Untersetzung hin oder her...

Gruß, Josch


----------



## thory (27. Januar 2006)

punkrockhamburg schrieb:
			
		

> .
> 
> Warum leitet die Nabe ein Moment in den Rahmen ein? Die Nabe stützt sich doch lediglich am Antriebsritzel und am Laufrad ab?
> 
> ...



Die Nabe untersetzt in den Gängen 1-10 und übersetzt in den Gängen 12-14.
D.h. wenn Du das Ritzel in die eine Richtung drehst, dann läuft der Getriebeeingang mit der Drehzahl1 und die Nabe mit der Drehzahl2. Wenn diese identisch sind - nämlich im 11. Gang oder bei einer Kettenschaltung in jedem Gang - dann entsteht kein Drehmoment. Sowie diese Drehzahlen unterschiedlich sind entsteht ein Drehmoment. Würde man das Rad nicht abstützen sondern "einfach so" wie bei einer kettenschaltung einbauen, dann würde sich auch die normalerweise feststehnden Teile je nach Gang mehr oder weniger schnell im Rahmen drehen. Deshalb muss die Nabe entweder durch eine Drehmomentstütze am Rahmen abgestützt werden oder dies passiert durch ein clever kontruiertes Ausfallende. Eine bestimmt bessere Erklärung findest Du auf der Rohloff Homepage.
Bei einer Kettenschaltung tritt dieser Effekt nicht auf, da die Nabe nicht unter- oder übersetzt.

Gruss


----------



## punkrockhamburg (27. Januar 2006)

Hast recht - danke für die Erklärung.

Ich wusste gar nicht, dass eine Momentenstütze eingebaut werden muss. Dann ist es natürlich ein klares Ding. 

Josch


----------



## THP (27. Januar 2006)

Rohloff ist mitnichten Skoda! 
Das Ding kostet fast das dopelte wie eine XT gruppe ohne Bremsen!
und geht auch dementsprechend besser ab! is halt n halbes Kg schwerer...

Zum Thema Fullys und Rohloff:
Das scheint ja kein generelles Problem zu sein weil ja einige Fullys sehr gut damit laufen!


----------



## no-head-rider (27. Januar 2006)

Also ich plädiere für ein *All Mountain HT mit Rohloff*, weil Rohloff ja für "Wartungsarmut" steht und ein Fully ist jawohl alles andere als Wartungsarm im gegensatz zu einem HT. Das wär dann auch was für Leute mit kleinem Geldbeutel, wenn ihr versteht was ich meine


----------



## FloImSchnee (27. Januar 2006)

no-head-rider schrieb:
			
		

> Das wär dann auch was für Leute mit kleinem Geldbeutel


Rohloff u. "kleiner Geldbeutel" ist wohl ein gravierender Widerspruch.
Wartungsarmut? Bei Rohloff muss man doch einen jährlichen Ölwechsel machen, denke ich? Das kann ich mir bei einer normalen Schaltung sparen. (dafür muss man halt da alle 1500-2000km die Kette tauschen). 0:0

Vorteil von Rohloff also: man kann kein Schaltwerk abreißen. Nun gut, das ist mir in 10 Jahren Mountainbiken aber noch nie passiert...
Außerdem kann man im Stand schalten. 

Nachteil:
arg teuer.
schwer.
unter Last schalten nur eingeschränkt möglich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## no-head-rider (27. Januar 2006)

Ok, kleiner Geldbeutel ist vllt etwas falsch ausgedrückt, aber man spart bei einem HT Rahmen gegenüber einem Fully doch einiges an Geld (deshalb etwas billiger). Das mit dem Ölwechsel wuste ich noch gar nicht!!!
Zum Thema Schaltwerk abreißen: Ist mir vor 5 Wochen passiert. Außerdem nervt mich das geklappere der Kette und des Schaltwerks.


----------



## FloImSchnee (27. Januar 2006)

Ja, Kettengeklappere hat man natürlich kaum, rausfallen kann die Kette auch nicht so leicht, vermute ich.

Schaltwerkschlagen ist bei Shimano definitiv nervig, musste ich durch ein Stück Schaumstoff beheben, sonst hat man ständig das Gefühl, etwas kaputt zu machen...


----------



## dat01x02 (28. Januar 2006)

Ich habe an meinen ES8 einen Rohlof Nabe verbaut. Ich fahre das rad seit Oktober letztes Jahr, und finde dass es super fährt, ich finde nicht dass das Rad wippt. Früher fuhr ich der Rohloff Nabe 2 Jahre in ein Nicolai Bass (eingelenk). Da hätte ich auch keine Probleme mit wippen. Ob ich Kräfte beim antrieb verliere, finde ich nicht, wen aber, dann einfach härter treten und im Winter mehr Krafttraining machen  












Gruß Michael
Dänemark


----------



## THP (28. Januar 2006)

Ja, das ist ein geiles Bike!

Ich hab mir überlegt ein GC Pro mit Rohloff als Touren HT anzuschaffen...
Also nicht nur für MTB Touren sondern auch für alles andere mit viel KM.


----------



## schappi (31. Januar 2006)

dat01x02 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe an meinen ES8 einen Rohlof Nabe verbaut. Ich fahre das rad seit Oktober letztes Jahr, und finde dass es super fährt, ich finde nicht dass das Rad wippt. Früher fuhr ich der Rohloff Nabe 2 Jahre in ein Nicolai Bass (eingelenk). Da hätte ich auch keine Probleme mit wippen. Ob ich Kräfte beim antrieb verliere, finde ich nicht, wen aber, dann einfach härter treten und im Winter mehr Krafttraining machen
> 
> Gruß Michael
> Dänemark



Hallo Michael,
kannst du noch ein Paar weitere Erfahrungen mit dem Umbau und den Fahreigenschaften der Rohlofnabe posten?
Wie ist die Schaltbarkeit unter Last am Berg?
Wie sit das Schalten in kiffeligen Situationen?
Wie ist die Geräuschentwicklung?
Wer hat den Umbau gemacht?
Die Drehmomentenabstützung siet sehr elegant aus wer hat die gemacht?
Wo sind die Vorteile am ES ,wo sind die Nachteile?

Ein spannendes Thema.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## knoflok (31. Januar 2006)

aemkei77 schrieb:
			
		

> naja, rohloff mit lada vergleichen ist nicht ganz fair - skoda eher


...

wer sagt denn, das er lada mit der Rohloff vergleicht...?  

Die Porsches kommen ja schließlich aus D...

Aber back to topic.

Ist mit relativ großem Geldaufwand weniger ein Problem, wie das bereits oben gepostet wurde.


----------



## dat01x02 (1. Februar 2006)

schappi schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Michael,
> kannst du noch ein Paar weitere Erfahrungen mit dem Umbau und den Fahreigenschaften der Rohlofnabe posten?
> Wie ist die Schaltbarkeit unter Last am Berg?
> Wie sit das Schalten in kiffeligen Situationen?
> ...



Hallo Schappi.


Wie ist die Schaltbarkeit unter Last am Berg? Ich schalte beim last nie, wie du auch nicht beim normalen ketten Schaltung tun solltest.


Wie ist das Schalten in kniffeligen Situationen? Die ist präzis, du hast ja alle 14 Gänge im einen Drehung im griff.


Wie ist die Geräuschentwicklung? Die Nabe macht mehr Geräusch als einen normalen ketten Schaltung, man gewöhnt sich aber dran.


Wer hat den Umbau gemacht? Das habe ich selber gemacht, ist ja alles Standard von Rohloff, Nabe kaufen, einspeichern, Bremsscheibe montieren, Dregriff am Lenker montieren und los gehts. 


Die Drehmomentenabstützung siet sehr elegant aus wer hat die gemacht? Der ist auch Standard von Rohloff, heißt SPEEDBONE und dann einen OEM2 axle plate.


Wo sind die Vorteile am ES ,wo sind die Nachteile? Weis nicht, ich habe den ES gekauft weil ich meistens touren fahre, alles von heimliche Ausfahrten in Dänemark zum Gardasee Trips. Und da ich die Gabel zwischen 85 und 130 mm Jurstiren kann ist er perfekt. Wen du weiniger als 130 mm Federweg haben willst, kauf ein XC, wenn es mehr sein sollst, kauf dir ein ESX oder Torque.

Freundlichen grüssen Michael.


----------



## rumblefish (1. Februar 2006)

@dat01x02
Darf ich nur mal so aus Interesse fragen was der Spass gekostet hat ?

Gruss
Rumble


----------



## onkel_c (1. Februar 2006)

ohne wieder das leidige pro und contra spielchen mitzuspielen:

- viergelenker sind völlig problemlos auch in punkto rohloff!
- bei eingelenkern ist der drehpunkt entscheidend. liegt dieser kurz vor und auf höhe des gefahrenen kettenblattes ist dies für rohloff user positiv!
-die speedhub untersetzt letztlich in den ersten 5 gängen derart, dass dies beim eingelenker negativ wirken kann (entscheidend ist immer die kinematik, dass muss dehalb nicht so sein).
- auch eine ks kann sich im fully problematisch verhalten. kettenabfaller sind dann an der tagesordnung.

wo ein wille, da ist auch ein weg. wenn heutzutage ein bike 'schaukelt' (durch antriebseinflüsse) hat entweder der hersteller seinen job schlecht gemacht, falscher dämpfer verbaut oder dämpfer falsch eingestellt.
letzteres ist mit sicherheit öfters der fall. ich weiß nicht, wieviele schaukelpferde mir so im jahr begegnen. und davon sind die wenigsten mit rohloff ausgestattet! ein fahrwerk richtig einzustellen ist für viele leider ein großes problem, nicht wenige sind damit völlig überfordert.

onkel_c


----------



## schappi (1. Februar 2006)

dat01x02 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Schappi.
> 
> 
> Wie ist die Schaltbarkeit unter Last am Berg? Ich schalte beim last nie, wie du auch nicht beim normalen ketten Schaltung tun solltest.
> ...



Hallo Michael,
Vielen dank für die schnelle und umfassende Antwort.

Nur deine Äußerung mit nicht schalten am Berg halte ich für unrealistisch so wie ich fahre.
Ich kann dich auf viele Singletrails mitnehmen bei denen du bei Anstiegen absteigen musst wenn du nicht schaltest. Das ist ja letzlich auch ein Vorteil der KS das du unter Last noch schalten kannst (ich bike jetz seit 12 Jahren und habe noch nie etwas dabei beschädigt) .
Hast Du das bei deiner Rohlolf schon mal probiert im Anstieg vom 3. auf den 2. Gang zu schalten?

Gruß
Schappi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schappi (1. Februar 2006)

dat01x02 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Schappi.
> 
> 
> Wie ist die Schaltbarkeit unter Last am Berg? Ich schalte beim last nie, wie du auch nicht beim normalen ketten Schaltung tun solltest.
> ...



Hallo Michael,
Vielen dank für die schnelle und umfassende Antwort.

Nur deine Äußerung mit nicht schalten am Berg halte ich für unrealistisch so wie ich fahre.
Ich kann dich auf viele Singletrails mitnehmen bei denen du bei Anstiegen absteigen musst wenn du nicht schaltest(roler coaster strecken). Das ist ja letzlich auch ein Vorteil der KS das du unter Last noch schalten kannst (ich bike jetz seit 12 Jahren und habe noch nie etwas dabei beschädigt) .
Hast Du das bei deiner Rohlolf schon mal probiert im Anstieg vom 3. auf den 2. Gang zu schalten?

Gruß
Schappi


----------



## onkel_c (1. Februar 2006)

schappi schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Michael,
> Vielen dank für die schnelle und umfassende Antwort.
> 
> Nur deine Äußerung mit nicht schalten am Berg halte ich für unrealistisch so wie ich fahre.
> ...



wo sollte da das problem sein? ich schalte dir in jeder situation am berg in jeden x-beliebigen gang mit der rohloff. wenn man das nicht hinbekommt hapert's einfach mit der feinmotorik! sorry, aber den einwand lasse ich keinesfalls gelten!

onkel_c


----------



## maximgold (1. Februar 2006)

schappi schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist ja letzlich auch ein Vorteil der KS das du unter Last noch schalten kannst (ich bike jetz seit 12 Jahren und habe noch nie etwas dabei beschädigt) .
> Hast Du das bei deiner Rohlolf schon mal probiert im Anstieg vom 3. auf den 2. Gang zu schalten?


Im Prinzip zwingt Dich ja die Kettenschaltung dazu, in so einer Situation unter Last zu Schalten, weil Du ohne Kurbeldrehung die Gänge nicht wechseln kannst. Bei der Rohloff nimmst Du einfach kurz den Druck vom Pedal, wählst am Drehgriff den passenden Gang und trittst weiter. Wie von onkel_c beschrieben klappt das mit ein wenig Übung immer und überall und vor allem blitzschnell.

Gruß

Maxim


----------



## Urlauber (1. Februar 2006)

Gut ist das für keine Kettenschaltung, wenn du unter Last schaltest. Macht sich durch leutes Knacksen und Krachen bemerkbar. Wenn du noch nichts kaputt gemacht hast, bist du zu schwach !  nein, im Ernst. Ist es nicht so, dass du kurz während dem Schaltvorgang Pedaldruck nachässt? So mach ich das auf jeden Fall. Geht eigentlch ganz automatisch, vieleicht fällt es dir ja garnicht mehr auf. Wenn ich richtig feste in die Pedale trete, der Berg immer steiler wird, dann trau ich mich aus Mitleid mit der Kette shcon nicht den schalthebel ziehen. Ja nach momentaner Übersetzung mal schnell eine viertel Kurbelnumdrehung ruck nachlassen, schalten. 
Mit der Rohloff geht das natürlich noch schneller. Vor allem, wenn du mal einen Gang überspringen willst, und 2 Gänge runterschaltest.


----------



## schappi (1. Februar 2006)

Versteht mich hier nicht falsch!
Ich will nicht die Rohlof schlecht machen! Im Gegenteil ich finde das Ding faszinierend!
Ich will nur Erfahrungen von Leuten die schon damit gefahren sind. Ich habe noch keine Rohlof gefahren.
Was mit dem Drehmomentreduziern beim Schalten mache ich natürlich auch, das ist schon so in Fleisch und Blut übergegangen.
das mit derSchaltbarkeit unter Last ist immer so ein Argument was der Rohlof in Diskussionen theoretisch vorgehalten wird.
Also Ihr habt keine Probs damit an steilen Anstiegen runter zu schalten (wenn man denn Feinmotorik hat)?
Ich fahre im Augenblick SRAM mit Trigger und finde es auf Singletrails genial gleichzeitig zu schalten und mit dem Zeigefinger zu Bremsen (Situation: Du kommst den Berg runter und nach einer 90° Kurve geht es gleich wieder bergauf),
Wie machst Du es Bei Rohlof?

Gruß
Schappi


----------



## thory (1. Februar 2006)

schappi schrieb:
			
		

> Also Ihr habt keine Probs damit an steilen Anstiegen runter zu schalten (wenn man denn Feinmotorik hat)?
> Ich fahre im Augenblick SRAM mit Trigger und finde es auf Singletrails genial gleichzeitig zu schalten und mit dem Zeigefinger zu Bremsen (Situation: Du kommst den Berg runter und nach einer 90° Kurve geht es gleich wieder bergauf),



also beim steilen bergauffahren kannst Du in der praxis immer schalten - sage ich Dir nach 14 000km Rohloff - fahre das Ding seit Nov 2002.
Bergab gleichzeitig Bremsen und schalten geht auch - wenn der Trial zu ruppig wird glaube ich da nicht mehr drann. Andererseits musst Du nicht vorasusschauend schalten wie bei einer KS. Wenn Du Dich z.B. "vertrialt" hast, und in einer Mulde fast zum Stehen kommst, schaltest Du einfach 5 Gänge runter und weiter gehts ohne mit dem Fuß den Boden zu berühren.
Also am Trial sehe ich die Rohloff im Vorteil. Nachteile sind der fühlbar schlechtere Wirkungsgrad in den unteren 7 Gängen (glaube ich zumindest zu fühlen!). Und das in einem früheren Posting erwähnte Drehmoment, dass Du in die Schwinge einleitest. Klar kann man das in den Griff bekommen, man muss es nur wissen und eben auch tun.

Gruss


----------



## dat01x02 (2. Februar 2006)

rumblefish schrieb:
			
		

> @dat01x02
> Darf ich nur mal so aus Interesse fragen was der Spass gekostet hat ?
> 
> Gruss
> Rumble



Kostet alles ca. 1000  

Gruss Michael.


----------



## dat01x02 (2. Februar 2006)

schappi schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Michael,
> Vielen dank für die schnelle und umfassende Antwort.
> 
> Nur deine Äußerung mit nicht schalten am Berg halte ich für unrealistisch so wie ich fahre.
> ...



Ich meinte eigentlich nur das Du einfach kurz den Druck vom Pedal nehmen muss. Das machst Du bestimmt auch beim KS.  
Gruss Michael


----------



## rumblefish (2. Februar 2006)

dat01x02 schrieb:
			
		

> Kostet alles ca. 1000
> Gruss Michael.



In der Richtung dachte ich mir das schon. Wahrscheinlich zzgl. Einbau wenn man das nicht selber machen kann. 

Sieht aber toll aus Dein Bike 

Grüsse 
Rumble


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schappi (2. Februar 2006)

Hallo Rumble,

Rohloffs kosten so zwischen 800 und 900 Euronen je nach ausführung.
http://www.bike-components.de/catalog/product_info.php?manufacturers_id=96&products_id=5883
Ein billiges Vergügen ist das nicht, Das erklärt auch warum die Rohloffs noch so selten sind.

Aber Canyon sollte mal darüber nachdenken ein Sondermodel Torque oder ES mit Rohloff Nabe anzubieten. Ich hätte schon interesse.
Als OE (Besserer Einkausspreis - ersparnis der Kettenschaltung ) müsste der Mehrpreis im Rahmen 300- 500 Euro liegen. Dafür hast du echte Wartungsfreiheit und kannst die Ketten selbst in China oder Katmandu kaufen und die Ketten halten ewig. Das hat schon was. Nicht umsonst setzten viele Langstreckenfahrer auf Rohloff
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## FloImSchnee (2. Februar 2006)

schappi schrieb:
			
		

> Dafür hast du echte Wartungsfreiheit


naja, fast...


----------



## adrenalinmachin (3. Februar 2006)

Hi Leute

Habe mir mein '03er ES7 auf die Rohloff umgebaut.
Fazit nach ca. 1 1/2 Jahren:

Ich will nie mehr Kettenschaltung am Bike!  
Habe mittlerweile auch mein CMP Hardtail damit ausgerüstet.
Damit's günstiger ist wechsle ich das Laufrad vom ES7 zum HT und zürück, ich kann ja eh nur ein Bike auf einmal fahren.

Bestaunen oder Euch daran ekeln könnt ihr Euch in meinem Fotoalbum.

Zum Schalten: Genau das Schalten am Berg ist einer der Vorteile der Rohloff. Mit dem Drehgriff leichten Druck geben umd im untern Totpunkt schalten. Dauert höchstens eine Zehntelsekunde. Auch beim Bergabfahren gehts ruckzuck. Wenn Du mal nach einer Kurve den falschen Gang drin hast, raaatsch! und der richtige Gang ist drin. In FreerideMarathons bin ich echt froh darum, besonders am Schluss, wenn die Konzentration nacchlässt und ich vor der Kurve das Schalten vergesse.

Zum Wippen: Bei mir hat sich das Ganze verbessert, weil ich vorne ein 34er KB fahre (hinten ein 13er). So liegt der Drehpunkt der Schwinge sehr nah oben beim KB.

Zum Abfallen der Kette: Da musste ich etwas basteln. Habe mir eine vordere Kettenführung aus Karbon (aus Alu oder Stahl würde natürlich auch funktionieren) ähnlich der Rohloff-KF gebaut. Zudem habe ich die Kette massiv verkürzt und somit den Spanner straffer eingestellt. Zudem ist eine "Nicht-Schaltunskette" seitensteifer, was einen Abwurf auch sehr gut verhindert. Früher (mit KS) ist sie mir pro Fahrt im Bikepark mindestens einmal abgefallen. Mit dem jetzigen Ausbau fällt sie nie mehr runter.

Zur Wartungsfreiheit: De Wartung hat sich schon stark verringert, besonders nach harten Einsätzen. Früher bedeutete ein Tag im Bikepark einmal KS reinigen und einstellen, jetzt Rad hinstellen und gut ist. Im Winter will aber die Kette fast genau so häufig geschmiert sein wie mit KS (Streusalz). 

Was mir von Canyon aber besser gefallen würde, wäre ein Bike in der Art des Torque, aber mit Getriebe im Rahmen. Suntour hat ja auf der Eurobike schon mal einen Protoypen (gebaut von Nicolai) präsentiert. Nicolai selber hat ja die Nucleon's mit den Innereinen der Rohloff. Nur kostet ein gut ausgestattetes Nucleon soviel wie drei Canyon's  

@Staabi: Wenn Ihr so ein Ding mit ca. 14kg für ca. 3000 EUR baut, kannst du mich auf die Bestellliste setzen. 

Greetz AdrenalineMachine


----------



## aemkei77 (3. Februar 2006)

> Was mir von Canyon aber besser gefallen würde, wäre ein Bike in der Art des Torque, aber mit Getriebe im Rahmen.



DAS würd mich auch reizen (mit ein bisschen mehr Federweg)


----------



## THP (5. Februar 2006)

Uahc keine schlechte Idee, allerdings würde das eine komplette Neukonstruktion erfordern und das müssten die absatzzahlen erst mal rechtfertigen... 
ich weis nicht ob das gelingt... 
die Konstruktion würde jedenfalls mal das Problem des Schwerpunkts hinten, wengen der rohloff und der höheren ungefederten masse lösen


----------



## onkel_c (7. Februar 2006)

THP schrieb:
			
		

> Uahc keine schlechte Idee, allerdings würde das eine komplette Neukonstruktion erfordern und das müssten die absatzzahlen erst mal rechtfertigen...
> ich weis nicht ob das gelingt...
> die Konstruktion würde jedenfalls mal das Problem des Schwerpunkts hinten, wengen der rohloff und der höheren ungefederten masse lösen




endlich haben wir mal wieder einen dieser genialen beiträge. der schwerpunkt und die höhere ungefederte masse. wann endlich macht sich mal jemand gedanken über 4kg schwere dh federgabeln vorne oder 8 kolbenbremsanlagen mit 8/9/10 zoll disc scheiben hinten? gewicht der felgen, reifen - alles uninteressant (beschleunigungsverhalten - der durchmesser geht voll in die berechnung ein!)?
warum wird das bei einer rohloff immer wieder ins feld geführt? 
nochmal an alle die maschinenbautechnisch stark eingegrenzt sind und auch von fahrwerkstechnik nicht allzu viel verstehen: es ist maginal. entscheidend ist wer drauf sitzt. ihr werdet aufgrund der differenz auf einer 5min dh piste auch nicht eine sekunde verlieren, garantiert nicht! ich werde aber die rechnung, die ich mal hier im forum veröffentlicht habe nicht nochmal anstellen, da dieser damals kaum jemand folgen konnte. zugegebener maßen ist es auch komplex und kompliziert. aber wem nutzen immer diese pauschalurteile? 
beweise, die nachvollziehbar sind *(objektiv und nicht subjektiv)* sollten die messlatte sein. alles andere ist spekulation und dient niemanden bei der entscheidungsfindung!
das gilt im übrigen nicht nur für rohloff. ein bisschen mehr qualität hier im forum wäre wünschenswert - an quantität mangelt es ja nicht.

onkel_c


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## punkrockhamburg (7. Februar 2006)

onkel_c schrieb:
			
		

> [...]
> das gilt im übrigen nicht nur für rohloff. ein bisschen mehr qualität hier im forum wäre wünschenswert - an quantität mangelt es ja nicht.
> [...]



Hallo onkel_c,

ich bin Ingenieur, verstehe Deinen Einwand und bin trotzdem nicht Deiner Meinung. 

Ein Fahrrad zu kaufen, dass mehr als 1500  kostet ist eben keine Vernunftentscheidung. Die Leute, die so ein Rad wirklich *brauchen*, nämlich Profis bei denen Sekunden tatsächlich entscheident sind, wirst Du hier eher selten treffen. Für alle anderen ist es halt ein Hobby, ein Spleen. 
Klar diskutiert man gerne, welches Potenzial in der ein oder anderen Tuning-Maßnahme steckt. Macht ja auch Spaß. 

Aber so bierernst wie Du sollte man es vielleicht doch nicht sehen. 

Also ich brauche mein Postfahrrad viel eher als die CC-Feile (z.B. zum Einkaufen). Trotzdem habe ich an letzterer deutlich mehr Spaß.

Gruß, Josch


----------



## rumblefish (7. Februar 2006)

punkrockhamburg schrieb:
			
		

> Aber so bierernst wie Du sollte man es vielleicht doch nicht sehen.



  unterschreib ich so


----------



## onkel_c (7. Februar 2006)

punkrockhamburg schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo onkel_c,
> 
> ich bin Ingenieur, verstehe Deinen Einwand und bin trotzdem nicht Deiner Meinung.
> 
> ...




hi josch,
bitte nicht mißverstehen. ich bin der letzte der was gegen emotionen beim rad- und teilekauf hat. aber das argument mit den sekunden greife ich gerne auf, denn um das geht es mir in der hauptsache. wenn jemand sagt, dass er die dose x monate gefahren ist und es ihm nicht taugt, ist das doch ok!
sprich er hat seine erfahrungen gemacht und tut diese kund, vermutlich auch mit argumenten. dagegen habe ich noch nie einen einwand gehabt!
das ist dann für viele auch nachvollziehbar - vermutlich. wir sind uns doch einig, dass e kein 100% produkt gibt, genauso wenig wie nur schwarz oder nur weiß. es gibt ja noch unzählige grautöne ...
nur diejenigen kommentare, die halbweisheiten beinhalten und in die richtung zu schwer, schlechterer wirkungsgrad (mein subjektives gefühl,...), massenträgheit, ... nutzen doch niemanden. vor allem nicht, weil eben über 90% aller fahrer nicht den faktor sekunden beim fahren haben, oder?
nur fällt doch vielen eben der durchblick etwas schwer, weil sie diesen dingen nicht so recht folgen können, ... das soll gut sein? für wen denn?

erfahrungsberichte beinhalten doch ein wichtiges wort: erfahrung oder selber erfahren. und nicht gemutmaßt, mal gehört oder irgendwo gelesen. so entstehen doch so genannte legenden.

wer mich näher kennt, weiß dass der begriff bierernst sicherlich nicht auf mich zutrifft . 

allerdings vertrete ich schon die meinung, dass man auch als forumsteilnehmer eine gewisse verantwortung hat und wissen sollte was und wie man postet.

wenn man diesen fred verfolgt hat und die eingangsfrage betrachtet ist es schon verwunderlich, wenn man den ein oder anderen eintrg liest; empfinde ich zumindest so.

friedliche gedanken und weiterhin viel spass!

onkel_c, der nichts auf seinen ing. titel gibt (... schall und rauch)

by the way: bei mir leben alle räder (stadt, rr, cc, dh, fr) gleichberechtigt nebeneinander, nur die 'stadtschlampe' ist eben arbeitstier (täglich zur arbeit eben). aber spass vermitteln sie mir alle, eben alle auf ihre art und für ihren zweck. sonst würde ich mich auch trennen,...


----------



## adrenalinmachin (8. Februar 2006)

onkel_c schrieb:
			
		

> endlich haben wir mal wieder einen dieser genialen beiträge. der schwerpunkt und die höhere ungefederte masse. wann endlich macht sich mal jemand gedanken über 4kg schwere dh federgabeln vorne oder 8 kolbenbremsanlagen mit 8/9/10 zoll disc scheiben hinten? gewicht der felgen, reifen - alles uninteressant (beschleunigungsverhalten - der durchmesser geht voll in die berechnung ein!)?
> warum wird das bei einer rohloff immer wieder ins feld geführt?
> nochmal an alle die maschinenbautechnisch stark eingegrenzt sind und auch von fahrwerkstechnik nicht allzu viel verstehen: es ist maginal. entscheidend ist wer drauf sitzt. ihr werdet aufgrund der differenz auf einer 5min dh piste auch nicht eine sekunde verlieren, garantiert nicht! ich werde aber die rechnung, die ich mal hier im forum veröffentlicht habe nicht nochmal anstellen, da dieser damals kaum jemand folgen konnte. zugegebener maßen ist es auch komplex und kompliziert. aber wem nutzen immer diese pauschalurteile?
> beweise, die nachvollziehbar sind *(objektiv und nicht subjektiv)* sollten die messlatte sein. alles andere ist spekulation und dient niemanden bei der entscheidungsfindung!
> ...



Hi onkel_c

Ich muss Dir da ein bisschen widersprechen. Das Gewicht der Nabe (die ich nie mehr hergebe) hat sehr wohl eine Einfluss auf das Bike.
Als ich mein Hardtail umgerüstet habe musste ich ca 0,3 bar megr Luft in den Hinterreifen pumpen (Ich fahre meistens mit relativ wenig Druck in den Reifen), um keine Durchschläge einzufangen.
Wieviel das schlussendlich in Sekunden (oder Zehntel) ausmacht kann ich Dir nicht sagen.
Vermutlich, und da muss ich Dir recht geben, nicht wirklich viel.
Auch bei Sprüngen muss man sich schon auf das höhere Gewicht umstellen, damit das Hinterrad nicht hängt.
Rein vom Funfaktor würde ich ein Getriebe im Rahmen bevorzugen.
Ansonsten: Rohloff=   

Aber für diese Diskussion gibt es eigentlich den Rohloff thread im TechTalk/Antriebe 

Greetz AdrenalineMachine


----------



## THP (9. Februar 2006)

Was ich damit gesagt habe ist, dass diese Probleme gelöst werden. Ich hab sie ja in keiner Weise bewertet, oder?

Ich bin ebenfalls der Meinung, dass das nicht viel ausmacht, aber dennoch existiert.


----------



## schappi (10. Februar 2006)

Was ich mit meinen Postings ereichen will ist das Canyon (Hallo Lutz Hallo Staabi) sieht das echets Interesse von Seiten der Canyon Gemeinde an einem Bike mit Rohloff Nabe vorhanden ist und einmal ernsthaft darüber nachdenkt ob und wie so etwas zu realisieren ist.
@ Lutz2000
Kannst Du einmal darüber nachdenken und dich zu dem Thema hier einmal melden?

Gruß
Schappi


----------



## rumblefish (10. Februar 2006)

schappi schrieb:
			
		

> Was ich mit meinen Postings ereichen will ist das Canyon (Hallo Lutz Hallo Staabi) sieht das echets Interesse von Seiten der Canyon Gemeinde an einem Bike mit Rohloff Nabe vorhanden ist und einmal ernsthaft darüber nachdenkt ob und wie so etwas zu realisieren ist.



Ich wiederspreche ja ungern aber glaube kaum das hier eine grössere Zielgruppe vorhanden ist. Sicher gibt es hier im Forum den einen oder anderen der sich ein Canyon/Rohloff wünscht. Aber im grossen und ganzen ist und bleibt der Hauptmarkt bei der konventionellen Schaltung. Rohloff ist nunmal ein Exot für technikbegeisterte Biker und nichts für die breite Mehrheit.


----------



## schappi (10. Februar 2006)

rumblefish schrieb:
			
		

> Ich wiederspreche ja ungern aber glaube kaum das hier eine grössere Zielgruppe vorhanden ist. Sicher gibt es hier im Forum den einen oder anderen der sich ein Canyon/Rohloff wünscht. Aber im grossen und ganzen ist und bleibt der Hauptmarkt bei der konventionellen Schaltung. Rohloff ist nunmal ein Exot für technikbegeisterte Biker und nichts für die breite Mehrheit.



Rumble,
das lasse ich so als deine Meinung stehen.
Das gleiche wurde auch gesagt als die ersten Treckingbikes mit Rohloff vorgestellt wurden.
Heute haben fast alle Treckingbike Hersteller Modelle mit Rohloff im Angebot.
Warum? Rohloff Nabe ist genau wie Canyon Bikes. hattes du es mal willst Du nicht anderes mehr. Ich würde das nicht abtun. Genau mit dieser Einstllung hat Shimano die Diskbrake verpennt.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## adrenalinmachin (10. Februar 2006)

schappi schrieb:
			
		

> Rumble,
> das lasse ich so als deine Meinung stehen.
> Das gleiche wurde auch gesagt als die ersten Treckingbikes mit Rohloff vorgestellt wurden.
> Heute haben fast alle Treckingbike Hersteller Modelle mit Rohloff im Angebot.
> ...


 
Genau! 

Rohloff ist das bisher Beste, das dem Durchschnitsbiker passieren konnte!!! 

Für einen Racer, der auf jedes Gramm achten muss (will) und das Bike jeden Montag zur Wartung bringen kann ist die Rohloff wahrscheinlich nix.
Aber für uns Normalbiker, die die Wartung selbst machen/bezahlen müssen ist es genau das Richtige.  
Der einzige Nachteil ist zur Zeit der hohe Anschaffungspreis. 
Aber wer weiss, vielleicht ziehen irgendwann die Asiaten nach und dann kommt Bewegung in die Preise.
Mittlerweile muss ich schon die Gabel zerlegen, damit ich überhaupt noch was an meinem Bike zu schrauben habe

Wieso mache ich eigentlich Werbung für Rohloff, ich krieg sie deswegen doch nicht günstiger. 

Also Canyon-Bauer: Macht Euch mal Gedanken darüber.

Greetz AdrenalineMachine


----------



## schappi (1. Februar 2007)

Da hier die Jährliche Frage nach Rohloff und Canyon gestellt wurde will diesen Thread mal wieder hochziehen.
Vieleicht hat ja Lutz im letzten Jahr mal drüber nachgedacht ob der das elegant hinbekommt?

Gruß
Schappi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hang-loose (16. Februar 2007)

Genau deswegen bin auch ich hier. Ich will ein Spectral mit der leichten Rohloff (kommt ja wohl doch erst 2008?).


----------



## mischuer (16. Februar 2007)

Also ich hätte ein Canyon mit Rohloff gekauft, wenns das geben würde, hab ich vor langer Zeit auch mal gepostet, dass die sich was einfallen sollten.
Das Canyon mit Rohloff muss her! Ich kaufs


----------



## hang-loose (16. Februar 2007)

Nu kann man ja die Rahmen auch einzeln kaufen. Wäre es für Canyon nicht wenigstens möglich, einem alle Einzelteile - samt Speedhub - zu verkaufen? Zusammenschrauben macht nachher ja auch noch Spaß!


----------



## exto (16. Februar 2007)

???

Kriegst du doch in jedem vernünftigen Bike Shop, warum also von Canyon?

Dieses Jahr ist mein Budget ausgeschöpft (gibt nur noch ne Maverick-Stütze), aber nächstes Jahr kommt definitiv ne Rohloff an's ESX. Ich finde, die Kombi passt perfekt. Dazu dann noch n Coil-Dämpfer, dann ist das ultimative Sorglospaket am Start.

was mich noch stört, ist die Frage der Zugverlegung. Einfach mit Kabelbindern an's Unterrohr zurren find ich sch****. Ich denke, ich muss mal mit nem Metaller sprechen, wie's mit kleben aussieht. 

Hat da jemand Erfahrungen? Aber bitte keine Bastellösungen...


----------



## hang-loose (16. Februar 2007)

exto schrieb:


> ???
> 
> Kriegst du doch in jedem vernünftigen Bike Shop, warum also von Canyon?



Naja. Weil die halt die OEM-Parts wesentlich billiger kriegen, als wenn ich als Endkunde das Zeug einzeln kaufen muss!


----------



## schappi (17. Februar 2007)

@Exto
man muss sich mal die Satelitenzugverlegung der 2007er modelle anschauen ob man das fÃ¼r die RohloffzÃ¼ge verwenden kann.

Ein RohloffES fÃ¤nde ich auch gut, wenn da nicht die 850â¬ fÃ¼r die Nabe und dann noch ein neues Laufrad fÃ¼r hintern wÃ¤ren und ich befÃ¼rchte auch wenn wir uns zusammentun und 2 Naben gleichzeitig kaufen bekommen wir noch keinen OEM Rabatt
GruÃ
Schappi


----------



## exto (17. Februar 2007)

Das Problem ist, dass du meiner Ansicht nach ne Zugverlegung am Unterrohr brauchst. Wenn du die beiden RohloffzÃ¼ge am Oberrohr verlegst, hast du dann 3 Leitungen an der linken Sitzstrebe.

Was die Kosten angeht, glaube ich schon, dass man bei ner Doppelbestellung nen kleinen Rabatt kriegt. 

Ich wÃ¼rd dann allerdings NÃ¤gel mit KÃ¶pfen machen und nen passendes Vorderrad dazukaufen. Schon alleinweil ich glaube, dass man fÃ¼r nen kompletten LRS nen wesentlich gÃ¼nstigeren Preis im Verkauf rausschlÃ¤gt. Zum zweiten hab ich mich (wenn das nicht albern klingt  ) in die Chris King Steckachsnabe verliebt. Die in poliert, dazu ne polierte Rohloff mit schwarzen Speichen, silbernen Nippeln und schwarzen Felgen (am liebsten 5.1er). Hmmm... traumhaft.

FÃ¼r ne komplette SRAM X9/X0 Schaltgruppe gibt's sicher auch noch den einen oder anderen â¬ bei iiihbÃ¤Ã¤.


----------



## exto (17. Februar 2007)

Weils ja nich ganz off Topic ist (schlieslich brauchts ja auch nen Vorderrad zum Fahren):





Das Ding hat Lager in der Größe eines 1' Steuersatzes. Von außen per Inbus einstellbar....


----------



## Hart (18. Februar 2007)

Für mich wäre ein GC mit Rohloff auch das persönliche Nonplusultra..

Leider interessiert sich Canyon nicht für uns "Nischen-Interessenten"....und selbst bauen, ist mir definitiv zu teuer-denn mit Kettenspanner ists nur halb so schön, und andere Ausfallenden einlöten-nee...

Dann lieber ein fertiges Poison oder Cicli-für 2000 Euro...

Fürs Canyon hätte ich auch 2500 gezahlt..aber wenn man dort mein Geld nicht will...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maik_87 (6. Mai 2008)

Also ich hab ir vor kurzem auch ein Canyon mit ner Rohloffnarbe gekauft... Un ich kann nur sagen das is ei TRAUM!!!!!!!

Hier ma paar eindrücke von dem guten Stück.....








[/URL][/IMG]












Naja wie man sieht is der Umbau auf diesenBildern noch nich ganz fertiggestelt....


----------



## schappi (6. Mai 2008)

Sehr schön dein Bike.
Bei HT ist der umbau unkritisch, bei Fully kann es Überraschungen mit aufschaukeln des Hinterbaus geben. Das ES (AM) eignet sich auch gut zum Rohloffumbau.
ich warte noch auf das erste Torque mit Rohloffnabe
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## maik_87 (6. Mai 2008)

Da hase wohl recht das es beimHT nich sooo schwer is.... 

Kannst ja ma blder rein stellen wenn dein neues da is mit Rohloff.. ;-)


----------



## tschobi (6. Mai 2008)

Ich auch will torque mit rohloff, bitte bitte canyon. 
2009?????


----------



## varadero (6. Mai 2008)

Hallo maik_87!

Schaut wirklich ganz nett aus dein Rohloff Canyon! 
Speziell bei der Marta könntest du rel. einfach den Speedbone weglassen - die Belastung auf das Ausfallende wird dann aber natürlich größer (Abstützung nur mehr über eine Schraube):

Bild 1 Bild 2 Bild 3 Bild 4

Varadero


----------



## maik_87 (7. Mai 2008)

Aha.., sieht nich schlecht aus auf den Bildern... Aber wenn ich ehrlich bin geh ich da lieber auf nummer sicher.....
Oh man.., die rote Marta will ich och ham....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schappi (7. Mai 2008)

maik_87 schrieb:


> Da hase wohl recht das es beimHT nich sooo schwer is....
> 
> Kannst ja ma blder rein stellen wenn dein neues da is mit Rohloff.. ;-)



Missverständniss:
ich habe ein Torque, ich hätte es auch gerne mit Rohloff  aber z. Zt plane ich keinen Umbau. der Torque Hinterbau arbeitet so sahnig da will ich im Augenblick nicht dran jackeln. Das Liteville z. B., das mit Kettenschaltung super ist soll sich mit Rohloff aufschaukeln.
Daher suche ich einen Experimentierfreudigen, der das ausprobiert.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## varadero (7. Mai 2008)

schappi schrieb:


> Daher suche ich einen Experimentierfreudigen, der das ausprobiert.


Ich würd's für DICH testen schappi, wenn DU bezahlst!!!   

Grüsse aus Salzburg!!!

PS: morgen gehts aufs Kehlsteinhaus (noch bevor die Busse ihre Arbeit nach der Winterpause wieder aufnehmen); wahrscheinlich sogar mit der Rohloff!!


----------



## varadero (7. Mai 2008)

maik_87 schrieb:


> Oh man.., die rote Marta will ich och ham....


DU musst es nur wollen!
Ist doch nur Geld!!


----------



## schappi (7. Mai 2008)

varadero schrieb:


> PS: morgen gehts aufs Kehlsteinhaus (noch bevor die Busse ihre Arbeit nach der Winterpause wieder aufnehmen); wahrscheinlich sogar mit der Rohloff!!



Wie kommst du denn durchs Tor der Strasse?

Du hast ja in letzter zeit zwar mal bei uns im Thread nachgeschaut abre nichts gepostet.
Was hälst du von einer Einladung zum nächsten Deisterkreisel? Kannst auch mein Torque fahren.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## varadero (7. Mai 2008)

Hallo Schappi!

Wir starten bei der Scharitzkehlalm und kreuzen die Straße erst später (ohne Tor).
Danke für die Einladung, aber leider habe ich zu Hause gerade ein anderes Projekt am laufen "Pflaster + Terasse"!

LG
Varadero


----------



## varadero (9. Mai 2008)

Hallo!

Passt zwar nicht ganz hier her, da ich mit meinem Canyondale  unterwegs war (mit Rohloffnabe), aber weil ich es oben schon erwähnt habe:



 

 

 





 

 

 



Extrem scheeeee woors!  

Varadero


----------



## maik_87 (25. Januar 2009)

hier mal ein update


----------



## Deleted 83484 (26. Januar 2009)

Schade nur, daß Canyon keinerlei Garantie auf verwendung mit Rohloff gibt !!!k


----------



## varadero (26. Januar 2009)

maik_87 schrieb:


> hier mal ein update...


Jetzt hast du den Speedbone aber doch weggelassen oder?


----------



## maik_87 (27. Januar 2009)

jap.., hab ich weggelassen.. sieht besser aus und mit der marta sl is das kein problem..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## exto (27. Januar 2009)

Wie spannst du die Kette? Ist das, was unter der XTR Kurbel blitzt,ein Excentriker?


----------



## maik_87 (27. Januar 2009)

Genau das ist ein Excentriker von Trickstuff 
Sieht Cool aus oder.., vorallem passt der vollkommen zum Farb Konzept....


----------



## ufp (1. September 2010)

schappi schrieb:


> Da hier die Jährliche Frage nach Rohloff und Canyon gestellt wurde will diesen Thread mal wieder hochziehen.
> Vieleicht hat ja Lutz im letzten Jahr mal drüber nachgedacht ob der das elegant hinbekommt?


Ebenfalls hochhol.

In wenigen Stunden beginnt die Eurobike.
Mal sehen ob Canyon, Rose, Radon & Co. etwas hervorbringen...


----------



## Bikingschorsch (1. September 2010)

http://www.canyon.com/eurobike2010/mtb2011/project-144.html
ich glaube das passt hier rein...


----------



## Power-Valve (1. September 2010)

Bikingschorsch schrieb:


> http://www.canyon.com/eurobike2010/mtb2011/project-144.html
> ich glaube das passt hier rein...



Hybrid-Hinterradnabe...

mmh... richtig lecker... wozu noch Hammerschmidt und co?


----------



## Mettwurst82 (1. September 2010)

weil mir das ding beim endurofahren oder freeriden wahrscheinlich zerbröseln würde.


----------



## CANIANER7.0 (2. September 2010)

Kann man die Galerie von der Eurobike auch stoppen? Will mir die Bikes in Ruhe angucken.


----------

